# The Queen's Gambit - Carlos Rafael Rivera



## ALittleNightMusic

Surprisingly didn't see a thread on this soundtrack yet, but I think it is really well done. Very fitting for the tone of the series (which is truly wonderful if you haven't seen it yet). Almost reminds me of that Imitation Game / Theory of Everything tone a bit - I guess that's the "color" for cerebral dramas about geniuses.


----------



## Arbee

I agree, even though I wasn't really watching this initially when my wife had it on, the music kept grabbing my attention and fits the series concept beautifully imho.


----------



## muziksculp

I watched the entire series, and loved the score by Carlos R. Rivera. 

Although, for my taste, it has a little too much Piano in the music.


----------



## C.R. Rivera

I had to puzzle over this. My full name is also Carlos Rafael Rivera. So pardon my puzzlement as it is only when my parents got mad at me in my youth that they would [use] my full name!


----------



## jules

Wonderful show. Loved it !


----------



## muziksculp

Anya Taylor-Joys's performance was superb.

If you haven't watched this series, I would highly recommend it, even if you are not into Chess


----------



## SlHarder

On Facebook Carlos posted a video where he walks you through the Basic Sound Palette for Queens Gambit.

Great stuff here straight from the composer.




He also mentions Tim Davies' deBreved site, which is a new one for me.









DeBreved Archive - deBreved - Tim Davies Website







www.timusic.net


----------



## muziksculp

SlHarder said:


> On Facebook Carlos posted a video where he walks you through the Basic Sound Palette for Queens Gambit.
> 
> Great stuff here straight from the composer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He also mentions Tim Davies' deBreved site, which is a new one for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeBreved Archive - deBreved - Tim Davies Website
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.timusic.net




@SlHarder,

Thanks for posting this. Very interesting !

I would have never guessed the Pianos he used were NI sampled Pianos, and that he used mostly Spitfire's Symphonic Libraries to produce the soundtrack, plus some of the other Spitfire Libraries he used for some of the special moments in the series.

By the way, I think Carlos R. Rivera's score for this series made a big impact on the whole experience, wonderfully elevated the visuals. If the score was not done well, it would have not been this great of a series to watch. The Score had so much to do with how much I enjoyed watching the series. 
Kudos to Mr. Carlos R. Rivera


----------



## SlHarder

muziksculp said:


> @SlHarder,
> 
> Thanks for posting this. Very interesting !



Graham Plowman gets the credit. He puts a lot of energy into the FB Virtual Orchestration group.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

SlHarder said:


> On Facebook Carlos posted a video where he walks you through the Basic Sound Palette for Queens Gambit.
> 
> Great stuff here straight from the composer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He also mentions Tim Davies' deBreved site, which is a new one for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeBreved Archive - deBreved - Tim Davies Website
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.timusic.net




Wow! So awesome for him to share that stuff so generously! So it seems the entire score was in the box? I was trying to replicate the string sound - need to figure out which patch he used from symphonic strings for those aggressive shorts in the ostinatos.

Edit: seems partially in the box but then recorded some soloists and the Budapest orchestra

Soloists Recorded at:
313 Music Studios, Miami Violin Soloist:
Siobhán Cronin - Tracks 2, 6, 17, 23 

Cello Soloist:
Shea Kole - Tracks 2, 3, 6, 15, 17, 23, 34

Cello Soloist: 
Joy Adams - Track 31 

Orchestra Recorded at:
East Connection Music Recording, Studio 22 
Orchestra Conducted by:
Peter Pejtsik

Orchestra Contractor:
Miklós Lukács 
ProTools Engineer:
David Lukacs 

Recording Engineer:
Gabor Buczko

Orchestra:
Budapest Art Orchestra


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

Another interview with him for Spitfire’s Composer magazine https://composer.spitfireaudio.com/en/articles/the-music-of-the-queens-gambit


----------



## Yogevs

SlHarder said:


> On Facebook Carlos posted a video where he walks you through the Basic Sound Palette for Queens Gambit.
> 
> Great stuff here straight from the composer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He also mentions Tim Davies' deBreved site, which is a new one for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeBreved Archive - deBreved - Tim Davies Website
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.timusic.net




This is amazing


----------



## Windbag

I really liked this score. Totally agree that the show wouldn't have been nearly as engrossing without it; it sets and maintains a surprisingly consistent tone throughout that suits the story and period(s) nicely.

I particularly liked the the degree to which the strings are used rhythmically (in, I think, near complete absence of a percussion section?) and the way that supports compositions driven by piano, which subsequently sits out front in its many tuned-percussion colors. It created for me this impression of soft but relentless movement, which I found much more interesting to listen to than the textural/atmospheric underscoring I tend to expect from episodic TV these days. Solid work.


----------



## Guy Bacos

I agree, it's beatifully scored. I was blown away in the 7th episode, really nice!


----------



## Ashermusic

I have just watched the first two episodes, music is spot on.


----------



## Yogevs

Main theme is quite amazing. Sounds like he was aiming for a Game of Thrones thing but was able to still keep it unique and identifiable. Awesome work.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

Spitfire is hosting a score study Zoom call with Carlos on Wednesday by the way. All attendees will also get a PDF of selections from the score.


----------



## SlHarder

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Spitfire is hosting a score study Zoom call with Carlos on Wednesday by the way


Here's the link.








Score Study with Carlos Rafael Rivera - Splash


The whole point of Score Study is to analyze great works and discuss how we can use these compositional techniques in our own writing. It is to improve and add to our musical palette. The focus is on contemporary music to understand what composers are doing today. For this special guest version...




scorestudy.splashthat.com


----------



## Reid Rosefelt

As far as I can tell, Rivera has done all his major professional work with writer-director Scott Frank. He composed the music for Frank's feature AMONG THE TOMBSTONES and previous Netflix series "Godless," for which Rivera won the Emmy for Outstanding Main Title Theme Music. (He was also nominated for score for one of the episodes). 

I think "The Queen's Gambit" is going to win a lot of international awards this year, and many will go to him.

As per IMDb, Rivera was once a member of Zoo Story, an LA rock band. He also was mentored by Randy Newman while studying at USC's Thornton School of music.

I am now a big fan and will definitely watch "Godless."


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

TigerTheFrog said:


> As far as I can tell, Rivera has done all his major professional work with writer-director Scott Frank. He composed the music for Frank's feature AMONG THE TOMBSTONES and previous Netflix series "Godless," for which Rivera won the Emmy for Outstanding Main Title Theme Music. (He was also nominated for score for one of the episodes).
> 
> I think "The Queen's Gambit" is going to win a lot of international awards this year, and many will go to him.
> 
> As per IMDb, Rivera was once a member of Zoo Story, an LA rock band. He also was mentored by Randy Newman while studying at USC's Thornton School of music.
> 
> I am now a big fan and will definitely watch "Godless."



Godless is an excellent series. Highly recommended.


----------



## Yogevs

SlHarder said:


> Here's the link.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Score Study with Carlos Rafael Rivera - Splash
> 
> 
> The whole point of Score Study is to analyze great works and discuss how we can use these compositional techniques in our own writing. It is to improve and add to our musical palette. The focus is on contemporary music to understand what composers are doing today. For this special guest version...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scorestudy.splashthat.com



:O
How did I miss that


----------



## Guy Rowland

SlHarder said:


> On Facebook Carlos posted a video where he walks you through the Basic Sound Palette for Queens Gambit.
> 
> Great stuff here straight from the composer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He also mentions Tim Davies' deBreved site, which is a new one for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeBreved Archive - deBreved - Tim Davies Website
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.timusic.net




Another huge fan of score and show here, but it says "video unavailable" here. Is it a UK thing or has it been removed?


----------



## SlHarder

Guy Rowland said:


> but it says "video unavailable" here. Is it a UK thing or has it been removed?


I just clicked link and it worked for me in US.


----------



## SlHarder

Yogevs said:


> How did I miss that


The pdf score is 13 page "Main on End" watermarked property of Netflix.

I would hope they will distribute a vid afterwards.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

They said the call is at capacity now but will put the recording on YouTube.


----------



## Ashermusic

ALittleNightMusic said:


> They said the call is at capacity now but will put the recording on YouTube.




Phooey, got to it too late.


----------



## Ashermusic

SlHarder said:


> On Facebook Carlos posted a video where he walks you through the Basic Sound Palette for Queens Gambit.
> 
> Great stuff here straight from the composer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He also mentions Tim Davies' deBreved site, which is a new one for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeBreved Archive - deBreved - Tim Davies Website
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.timusic.net




I just joined the FB group, but I can't find it.


----------



## Ashermusic

I watched his walkthrough on the Facebook Virtual Orchestration page. He certainly is all in on e Spitfire.

Interesting how he combined though the bright Alicia Keys piano with the more muted Noire Felt piano and did not replace it with a real piano..

I own neither but I bet I can approximate that combing the ArtVista Virtual Grand and Maljmso. 

Also interesting that he uses Logic Pro but apparently has not yet felt the need to customize the Control Bar


----------



## SlHarder

For those who didn't get into the Zoom you will DEFINITELY want to watch the vid when it gets released.

He was doing this during covid, show was going to be in the box and in the box and then lucked into live orch.

It's like compressing the entire HZimmer Masterclass series into a zoom.


----------



## Fysik

SlHarder said:


> For those who didn't get into the Zoom you will DEFINITELY want to watch the vid when it gets released.
> 
> He was doing this during covid, show was going to be in the box and in the box and then lucked into live orch.
> 
> It's like compressing the entire HZimmer Masterclass series into a zoom.



I got the zoom login information, but sadly couldn't get in.
Any information on when and how they will release the video?


----------



## muziksculp

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Godless is an excellent series. Highly recommended.



Thanks, I will check it out.


----------



## muziksculp

SlHarder said:


> For those who didn't get into the Zoom you will DEFINITELY want to watch the vid when it gets released.



Cool. Where can I see the video when it gets released ?


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

muziksculp said:


> Cool. Where can I see the video when it gets released ?



YouTube. It’s a great discussion and Carlos is very generous with his knowledge. Seems like a great guy as well.


----------



## Fysik

Was there any interaction between the viewers or was it rather in an interview style where you could watch them talk about the score they sent before the meeting started?


----------



## muziksculp

ALittleNightMusic said:


> YouTube. It’s a great discussion and Carlos is very generous with his knowledge. Seems like a great guy as well.



Thanks. Which YouTube Channel ?


----------



## SlHarder

It will be released on Spitfire Youtube. Said they would do a little editing, so probably a day or two.

You will definitely want to watch this in entirety. Lots of train of thought discussions.

Like watching a compressed Masterclass series, with all the goodies left in.


----------



## pixelcrave

I really enjoyed this session too! I loved the series and I've been listening to the soundtracks in the loop! It was cool to hear how he approached counterpoints in his score the same way like counterpoints in chess. The moderator did a good job too focusing on a lot of the interesting segments of the score.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt

After falling in love with Rivera's score for "The Queen's Gambit," I decided to watch "Godless," which was his previous collaboration with Scott Frank. 

Here's the Emmy-winning title track, which I can't get out of my head:




And here's the version of the theme from the end of the series.




Really great series, by the way.


----------



## JohnG

I also enjoyed the score though its being derived from and quoting Satie so frequently kind of threw me off. They had at lease one fragment of the original Satie as well (Gnossienne no.1 I'm pretty sure).

I haven't watched the whole show.

Not to take away from the composer, but I found the Satie a little distracting. That piece was used as one of the main score elements in the movie, "The Painted Veil," where it also evokes all kinds of feelings and ideas.


----------



## rmak

SlHarder said:


> Here's the link.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Score Study with Carlos Rafael Rivera - Splash
> 
> 
> The whole point of Score Study is to analyze great works and discuss how we can use these compositional techniques in our own writing. It is to improve and add to our musical palette. The focus is on contemporary music to understand what composers are doing today. For this special guest version...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scorestudy.splashthat.com


Oh no. I missed it! Dang it. I just checked spitfire's YouTube channel; there isn't anything yet.


----------



## composer313

C.R. Rivera said:


> I had to puzzle over this. My full name is also Carlos Rafael Rivera. So pardon my puzzlement as it is only when my parents got mad at me in my youth that they would [use] my full name!


Same here!


----------



## Loïc D

I broke my own rule and listened to the score before watching the show - it’s on my watchlist for the coming weeks.

The score got my interest after I heard Carlos Rafael Rivera interview on a scoring podcast in one of my sunny strolls in the forest. 

@composer313 Very glad you joined. A warm welcome to you (from a nobody like me).


----------



## Jotto

muziksculp said:


> @SlHarder,
> 
> Thanks for posting this. Very interesting !
> 
> I would have never guessed the Pianos he used were NI sampled Pianos, and that he used mostly Spitfire's Symphonic Libraries to produce the soundtrack, plus some of the other Spitfire Libraries he used for some of the special moments in the series.
> 
> By the way, I think Carlos R. Rivera's score for this series made a big impact on the whole experience, wonderfully elevated the visuals. If the score was not done well, it would have not been this great of a series to watch. The Score had so much to do with how much I enjoyed watching the series.
> Kudos to Mr. Carlos R. Rivera


He used spitfire on the demo only? Cant really belive that he did use vi on the final score


----------



## muziksculp

Jotto said:


> He used spitfire on the demo only? Cant really belive that he did use vi on the final score


The final score was a blend of both real orchestra, and virtual instruments, leaning more towards the real orchestra.


----------



## KEM

composer313 said:


> Same here!



I love how the actual composers of these big projects get on here and talk with us, always appreciate the knowledge we get from them


----------



## TimCox

composer313 said:


> Same here!


Oh this guy? Yeah he's pretty great


----------



## composer313

Loïc D said:


> I broke my own rule and listened to the score before watching the show - it’s on my watchlist for the coming weeks.
> 
> The score got my interest after I heard Carlos Rafael Rivera interview on a scoring podcast in one of my sunny strolls in the forest.
> 
> @composer313 Very glad you joined. A warm welcome to you (from a nobody like me).


We are all nobodies to somebody! - Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## Terry93D

I'm so happy that all of the Carlos Rafael Riveras that composed _The Queen's Gambit _have been able to make it to our humble forum


----------

